# Smooth Dogfish



## Francesco (Mar 18, 2006)

Im thinking of getting a Smooth Dog fish in a 75 gal tank, are these sharks hard to take care of? and will that tank be large enough?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't know a lot about them but I know for sure a 75 isn't going to cut it....not even close to cutting it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

definitely not! Although dogfish are one of the smaller shark species they will need a very large tank....probably at least 3-4 feet wide and 8-9 feet long. This may even be a little cramped. I would not suggest them as a captive tank kept species...they're more for a large shark pond or the public aquarium....


----------

